# Impressed with RCBS



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have never dealt with RCBS before, but I shot them a message yesterday and was very impressed.

I have almost all Hornady equipment and dies, but I ruined my .308 FL die trying to unstick a stuck case. These cases had been run through an M-14 and it was suggested I get a small base die. I picked up an RCBS SB .308 die, and it sized most of the brass back to usable in my Rem 700. Later, I decided to try some Lapua Palma .308 brass. This uses a small primer, and has a small (.058" or so) flash hole like the 6mmBR Norma case. The decapping pin in the SB die is a "headed" pin. I asked RCBS if they made a "headed" pin small enough to decap these rounds. The tech's reply was in the negative, and I was told they had to use different spindles so they could use the very small pins. I was told they would send me out a new spindle that will work in my SB die, and a supply of the very small pins for no charge. I can't say any thing bad about that. I have nothing bad to say about Hornady CS, but I think RCBS might have the edge now in my book!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

x2. Broke the pin in my .22-250 die two days ago. Called RCBS to double check on the right pin (very new to reloading). They are sending me a couple packs of pins at no charge. Will use RCBS from now on.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I have said this on here many times and will continue to say whenever I get the chance, RCBS customer service is second to NONE! You pay for it when you buy it, then they will never take your money again. They have replaced more than one thing of mine that was in need of replacement due to no fault of their's, and almost laughed when I asked them to send me a bill. They are absolutely amazing!


----------



## stress-relief (May 16, 2011)

RCBS is the gold standard in product and customer support in the reloading industry.


----------

